# employees smashing Aptera prototypes. youtube



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Aptera gone
staff smashing prototypes, put on youtube
disgusting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V410iebpmlg&feature=BFa&list=ULyGqhKLFS62k&lf=mfu_in_order


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Chrysler Turbine Car - same faith as EV1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=Io9gInXrA1A&NR=1

Destruction of the Chrysler Turbine Cars






 
...sad... at least Destruction then wasn't staffed as much with re tarts, jerks and clowns with sell phones


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

From the Aptera Folks:

Aptera Motors Inc. 
*Thursday December 8, 2011*
Greetings! 

There have been several recent videos posted on YouTube showing the demolition of a small number of untrimmed Aptera vehicle bodies. The videos were taken approximately eight months ago at Aptera's Oceanside facility, which the company officially exited in May 2011. However, the posters of these videos have tried to portray these clips as an angered response from Aptera employees at the recent closure of the company. *These claims are completely false*. 
 The bodies in question were not slated for demolition because on any ill will or malice from any member of the company present or past. These particular 2e's were defective and/or obsolete development properties that no longer had any value to the company. We destroyed the bodies because they were unsafe for use as a vehicle -- with high potential for loss of life if they were involved in a crash. (This is evidenced by the upper body and lower skins separating from each other on impact.) 
While the company often engages in technology sharing with academic institutions (area elementary, middle and high schools, universities and museums, we never released vehicle assets that had the potential of being misused and resulting in physical harm or loss of life. 
Contrary to the stories that have been written recently, there was no destruction of company property during the closure of Aptera. It is appalling how low journalism in the internet age has sunk in pursuit of sensationalism. In fact, our employees exited the building honorably and professionally. The accusations that have been made to the contrary are insulting and demonstrate the kind of uninformed defamation that diminishes the all of Aptera's efforts and undermines the work of everybody committed to perpetuating clean transportation. 
Finally, there are currently seven prototypes of the Aptera 2e concept inside our former headquarters in Carlsbad, Calif. These prototypes reflect every generation of Aptera vehicle body ever created, from the very first tested concept vehicle (built by the founders) to the most recent prototype that was campaigned at the Automotive XPRIZE. An eighth prototype resides at the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago. Incidentally, none of these vehicles have been damaged in anyway. 


Thank you for your support, 

Aptera Marketing
Aptera Motors Inc.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

esoneson said:


> From the Aptera Folks:
> 
> Aptera Motors Inc.
> *Thursday December 8, 2011*
> ...


Very nice to see marketing staff folks trying to put some efforts of damage control.

Shown footages of Aptera saff "at work" - disgusting, and fact, that it came out now - only makes it worth.

No matter it's obsolete prototypes or not, company needed it or not - this is fruits of years of human work which could make proud exhibit in any school (if you couldn't figure out better use) - behaviour of staff shown - appalling.

It is too late for such employees to learn how to do testing, their professional level obviously not higher then shown ethical and moral ... what a shame... no wonder company went bankrupt with such "employees"...


----------

